# First plow of the year



## fordsup04 (Dec 31, 2009)

Finally the snow has fallen. I am working till six but as soon as im off its time to plow. I am excited. We have three inches on the ground and its falling fast. I will update shortly with some pictures.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Good luck buddy. Have fun. We had our second real "storm" last night where I got to plow, but nothing really too spectacular.


----------



## rocklizrd (Nov 5, 2010)

fordsup04, are you in southern MD? I spend my day around Laurel and we had about 2" there and 1" maybe 2" up in Balto. Do you have any accounts you need sub help with?


----------



## fordsup04 (Dec 31, 2009)

No i am on the easternshore. I have 5 decent accounts right now not including residentials. Most times i Do them all myselves. We got a total of three inches. I didn't snap any pictures of the lot but have a few of my truck last night and this morning.


----------



## rocklizrd (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay. My folks live in Wye Mills but haven't talked to them so I wasn't sure what they got


----------

